# fuel consumption, how can i to improve it ?



## jhonson3141 (Nov 22, 2010)

alright guys,

After looking around the forum I realise that most skyline here can do 400 mile motorway a tank with 500+ whp,,i would say that is fare.

for my car, the best i have done is 250 mile. i have drive it with extreme care and oven taken by numberless of fiesta.

The car itself is a imported bnr34, only modification is the hard piping ,turbo timer and a remap. 

I have decided to bring it into a garage to have a look at the detail of the engine, is there anything i can do to improve it with some light modification, or what would be the possible problem that cause this issue?


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

The mileage you're getting for a GTR is normal- most people get around 200-250 miles

400 miles to a tank with 500whp isnt going to happen.


----------



## jhonson3141 (Nov 22, 2010)

Jags said:


> The mileage you're getting for a GTR is normal- most people get around 200-250 miles
> 
> 400 miles to a tank with 500whp isnt going to happen.



but that is only for long range cruising. a tank in city i can only cover around 100 mile though.


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

Best way to improve on 250 miles is to sell the skyline.

Thats about average for one. most i have had out of mine is 280 but im only pushing 375 bhp


----------



## jhonson3141 (Nov 22, 2010)

R32 GTR R32 GTR said:


> Best way to improve on 250 miles is to sell the skyline.
> 
> Thats about average for one. most i have had out of mine is 280 but im only pushing 375 bhp


that is not going to happen mate, r34 is still the best vehicle in the entire universe.:thumbsup:

I am driving it day to day thought, just would like to make improvement other than swapping


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

jhonson3141 said:


> ...After looking around the forum I realise that most skyline here can do 400 mile motorway a tank with 500+ whp,,i would say that is fare....


Where on the forum did you see that? I'm happy to get 220 miles on motorway (cruising altitude of about 85-90 where cloud base allows)


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Sometimes a big power car will get better mpg because with a big turbo you are more often off boost unlike the small STD units


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

what map are you running if its a simple stage 1 most say they improve economy but actually dont. Might be an idea to switch to a better ECU and get it mapped properly


----------



## Andy_P (Feb 4, 2007)

NEVER seen anything more than 260miles and that's being VERY careful on the motorway.

Would kill to get 400ish....but that's only going to happen if I fill the boot with petrol as well.

Might be worth getting the map checked out though.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

I usually get a bit less than 500kms (300 miles) from a tank. Usually a bit less again as don't tend to run the tank dry. That's mixed driving at low boost (stock 0.7 Bar).

If I run higher boost and have the opportunity to use the performance then this becomes smaller.

I don't tend to use the aircon until the engine is warm and I'm very fussy about warming up the car before using boost. This usually takes a fair part of the journey unless I'm going a distance.

If it's any help I think that the R32 has a bigger tank than the R33/34 which may explain some of the difference.

If you remove your cat and remap you should get better economy. That and a boost controller set to a small boost amount and you will see more miles.

Narrower tyres would help too but to be honest you might as well just drive a different car at that point. For me decat and decent ECU is enough.


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

If any one ever got 400 miles to a tankful driving a GTR they should be banned from driving it forever and told to give it to someone who will drive it properly.


----------



## jhonson3141 (Nov 22, 2010)

R32 GTR R32 GTR said:


> what map are you running if its a simple stage 1 most say they improve economy but actually dont. Might be an idea to switch to a better ECU and get it mapped properly


I am not very sure what ecu running at the moment. I havnt find any additional device on the car like a ecu unless a turbo timer can do the same job. 

What is available on the market?


----------



## Steveline (Oct 6, 2010)

Drive slower and never brake! Silly question = silly answer!!


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Most is in the tune and it doesn't really matter weather you have 300 or 800 peek hp, you need very little power to maintain a steady 60mph (maybe around 70-80hp) so if you get your tune correct at light throttle you can get very good milage even from something quite powerfull.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

switzer p800 did 33mpg to 33.5 mpg at 65mph. who said tuning is not an option to increase fuel economy.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Try a decat pipe. No point wasting fuel to push exhaust gases past what essentially amounts to a dead sheep in the exhaust system.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

its all in the tune end of, i have a highly worked 3.4 motor 760 rwhp and i can cruise at 26 mpg 16 afr, comeing back from picking my car up from devon i did 280 miles and had 1/4 tank left and it had major inlet leaks aswell. get the light throttle fueling set up better it will pay for itself in fuel in no time if its used as more of a daily than a toy.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

RSVFOUR said:


> If any one ever got 400 miles to a tankful driving a GTR they should be banned from driving it forever and told to give it to someone who will drive it properly.


how can you be driving yours properly then, when i asked you you didnt even have any 0 - 100 figures ?  lol


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Most is in the tune and it doesn't really matter weather you have 300 or 800 peek hp, you need very little power to maintain a steady 60mph (maybe around 70-80hp) so if you get your tune correct at light throttle you can get very good milage even from something quite powerfull.


I think the power needed for 60 is even less than that.... I seem to recall years ago in a Mini tuning book quoting about 12hp for 50 ish... Ill see if I can find the exact figures. Obviously a GTR is rather bigger and heavier.

My little workmobile only has about 60hp and can easily hold 60 on less than half throttle at about 2500rpm. Gets about 70mpg at that... Love that engine.

My GTSt gets me to the office and back on about £18 @ £1.40 litre and its a 94 mile round trip. So even driving that steady it would be hard to get 400 to a tank.


----------



## de wonderful (Apr 28, 2011)

MIKEGTR said:


> Sometimes a big power car will get better mpg because with a big turbo you are more often off boost unlike the small STD units


But an engine is more efficient on boost (in principle). Off boost it is fighting vacuum and that robs energy.


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

An engine built for power is by its very nature more efficient simply due to better parts and better assembly. Though this wont allways mean better mpg it sometimes can.

The techniques used to build a high MPG engine are more or less the same as used for high power, the main difference being the tune and various other small attributes.

And a turbo doesnt need to be making pressure to help with efficiency.


----------



## No Way Dude (Jul 23, 2009)

Stuff a block of wood under the gas pedal


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Fit an LPG kit?


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

R32 Combat said:


> Fit an LPG kit?


Wouldn't that make the car less economical?

Admittedly the cost of fuel would be that much lower but I had always thought that LPG had less energy init than petrol so you had to use more of the stuff.


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

Buying one of these cars and then worrying about economy is too much of a contradiction. Best to get a small car as a daily.


----------



## DAN00H (Jul 14, 2004)

I get about 300miles from mine (300rwkw R32 GTR), but in that I don't see much stop start. if I am into it, the milage really drops off (as you would expect). cam timing, compression ratio and tune makes a big difference.


----------



## r33 gtr v spec (Jul 12, 2008)

fit a sail to the roof, or change the engine down to 1000cc


----------



## jhonson3141 (Nov 22, 2010)

scoooby slayer said:


> its all in the tune end of, i have a highly worked 3.4 motor 760 rwhp and i can cruise at 26 mpg 16 afr, comeing back from picking my car up from devon i did 280 miles and had 1/4 tank left and it had major inlet leaks aswell. get the light throttle fueling set up better it will pay for itself in fuel in no time if its used as more of a daily than a toy.


i am now consider to bring my car to a tuner and ask optimise the mapping with mpg. Any suggestion on what should i tell the tuner or who should i go for?

i am currently live in bristol


----------



## MobileLPG (Aug 18, 2010)

I am in the process of fitting an LPG conversion onto my 1995 R33 GTR.
In all the years I have been working with LPG and all the vehicles I have converted (from a Perodua Kelisa upto 10 litre motorhomes) my GTR has to be one of the most awkward I have ever done!
Finding a place for the regulator in the engine bay with the RB26 in there is damn tricky, fitting the nozzles into the inlet system due to the individual throttle bodies makes for quite a strip down....oh and the wiring is really going to be some fun! 

Strip down required to safely drill the air intake-


LPG nozzles fitted-



Wheel well protected with Por-15 prior to tank fitting-


Tank fitted (ignore the mess)-



Regulator 90% mounted-


Once finished, I will have an extra 10 gallons of high octane half price fuel, however after working out that I am averaging less than 15mpg I still dont think I will get that 400 mile figure 

Edward.



R32 Combat said:


> Fit an LPG kit?


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

I guess use the boot of the GTR R35 to fit the LPG tank and the rest.


----------

